

Ask HN: Disrupting elance? - Maro

I have an idea for a freelancing site, but I don't want to repeat what's been tried. Eg. I noticed there was a YC company jobpic.com that's no longer around, what happened to it? What else has been tried?
======
doelie_
There is no good freelancing site that caters to bigger companies for i.e.
embedded development that requires (part-time) on-site work. The companies
have a hard time finding good consultants, and vice versa. Many locally acting
middle men make a lot of money from this possibly easy-to-solve communication
problem.

